# Lower Au Sable



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Been a grip since I've put anything up, so I figured it was due. Fished the Au Sable system twice in the last 3 weeks, and had decent fishing. The initial trip was the first week of the month, and the second was this past weekend. Water temps are in the 50's, and levels are normal. Suckers have thinned from the epic numbers a couple weeks prior, and steelhead are spawning heavily. Micro bags fished in the holes and runs adjacent to good gravel produced fresh, active biters. I landed a few hens that were very tight still. I also got some walleyes the first trip, 5 keepers, 2 throwbacks. I only took home 3. Pretty much done with steelies for the season. Hope the rest of spring is good to you!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Man, that is nice.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Some great photos and fish above!! The past weekend good steelhead fishing continues with some bright chrome in lower Au Sable River.
May 15th









May 17th


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice fish guys. I am hoping there is some activity by the tip of the mitt this weekend, I will be happy with some resident trout, but won't complain if I run into a steel or two.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ill b up there this wkend if any body wants to hook up plan on fishing by the foot . Thus b my first time wading .


----------



## DROPTINE (Feb 22, 2001)

Nice Stealth craft boat , Mike over in Baldwin makes a great looking ride . Good to see some showing up on the east side of the state.


----------

